# some questions



## vetboy44 (Apr 22, 2003)

This sounds like a great idea and I'd love to participate but I have some questions. What is the ultimate goal of the program? Is it simply to keep a species alive in captivity or is the goal re-introduction to the original habitat? Since we know that habitat destruction is the cause of the vast majority of threatened and endangered species, assuming re-introduction is the goal, is there anyone working on preservation or restoration of the natural habitat?


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

vetboy44 said:


> is the goal re-introduction to the original habitat?


I have the same question, I hope yes, because if not; Then whats the proposit of C.A.R.E.S? :roll:

Please some reply!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

viewtopic.php?f=62&t=219867


----------

